# Frustrated w/ Dyslexia Curriculums



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I am trying to find a good reading/writing curriculum for my 7-year-old daughter. She is dyslexic and has some processing issues. The only curriculums that I can find are _extremely_ expensive when I contrast them to what I'm paying for reading and writing for my other kids.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I am very leery of spending this kind of money, unless I know they are going to work.

:help:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

With my child, who has dyslexia and adhd, I have almost abandoned canned curricula entirely. With this child, we just need to find out what will work for her, and not depend on other educational ideas. Last year we used a classical curricula and it didn't work well with her. Following that whole approach was pretty stressful for both of us. At that age (7) we used a few workbooks and for reading we slowly completed 100 Easy Lessons, and the Bob books and some of Draw Write Now. The key is to go at her pace, and encourage as much as possible. Everything seems to be too much some days, and I have to be open to letting her learn on her own time frame. It is frustrating for me, but it does work for her. 

The currant issue of The Old School House magazine has a very interesting article on dyslexia, and another on Right Brain kids. If you can get a hold of that do so. Another resource is the slow learners section at HSLDA website. Lot's of good info there. Hope that helps! ~Mrs Jo


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I suffered with Dyslexia until I was taught via the Slingerland Method . Slingerland helped me to overcome my problems and continue my education at the same rate as my peers. When one of my five children also showed symptoms of dyslexia I taught him these methods with great success


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you! I didn't even think of going to HSLDA's site for that. I have had their page open for a couple of days, debating whether or not to join, too. 

I've never heard of Slingerland. I will have to go look more into it!

Again, thank you!


----------

